# Bobcat



## Graybeard (Feb 11, 2019)

Had Will in school as a student, now he's my neighbor. This is our neighborhood. Good to see. Actually had a friend Marcus release one only to come back 1.5 hours later to reset the trap and the darned cat came out of the bushes and attacked him. He shot it but got infection because he's diabetic. He still traps.

https://www.nbc15.com/content/news/Grant-County-man-accidently-traps-35-pound-bobcat-501899712.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2019)

They've been showing up in our area too, had one just across the river get hit by a car not too long ago.


----------



## Ray D (Feb 12, 2019)

They pop up on our game cameras quite often. Had em stalk me a few times while turkey hunting. Pretty cool to see but I’m sure they could do some damage.


----------



## The100road (Feb 12, 2019)

Biologist told me that this one was old and big at 23lbs. But this ones a female.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

